# Medicated FET - but no downregging... any experiences?



## samwontel (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi there


We're about to have our second FET next month following a failed, medicated attempt earlier this year.


After a chat with our consultant, he has suggested that we go for a fairly new (i think) protocol which involves starting on a higher dose of oestrogen (climaval) on day one of my cycle, instead of having to go through the downregging phase.


This means that I'll be ready for a scan - and potentially ET - by day 12 of my cycle, rather than having to downreg for three weeks and then take the HRT for 2 weeks before ET.


Apparently this kind of medicated FET is better tolerated and is having just as good (if not slightly better) success rates at our clinic.


I just wondered if anyone had tried this method before as we weren't aware of it before our consultation last week.


thanks in advance.


sam


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Sam
I am doing the same protocol. I started Climaval on day 1 and started with 3 per day. My womb lining wasn't thickening so they increased it to 4 per day, that worked. I had 4 scans in total before I was ready for ET but had to start using the Cyclogest pessaries for two days before the ET. I am now 10dp2dt and I am on 4 x climaval and 2 x Cyclogest per day. OTD 8th July. If I get a BFP I will continue with the same meds until week 12. If BFN I will stop meds and await AF.

Side effects currently (and from the begininng really) really bad nausea, incredible sore (.)(.), Dizziness. Slightly irregular bowels. 
Hope this helps. Best of luck with your TX xx


----------



## loopyloop (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Sam,
I am doing this protocol at the moment too. I have to say for me it has been a far better experience than with the fresh cycle - side effects have been very minimal (except having to wee constantly! but that I feel I can put up with far more than the side effects I had with suprecur.)

I had a scan on day 11 (monday) and my lining was 7.1. Just had another scan today which was 8.4 and having transfer next week. Like ang122 , I also have to start taking the pessaries before ET.

Like I said before, I have found it alot easier - less stress etc which I am HOPING might make all the difference! Hope everything goes well for you and ang 122 - I hope the embryos stay with you and you get a BFP! Good luck and lots of positive thoughts to you all. xxxxx


----------



## samwontel (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi there and apologies for not getting back to you all sooner.

thanks for all your replies... and massive congratulations on your BFP loopyloop.

really sorry to hear that it wasn't to be for you this time ang122.

we're due to start with this protocol at the end of august... and am feeling much happier knowing that it's being used and working for others.

thanks again for your replies... 

sam


----------



## Jom79 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Sam

I am due to start this protocol in the next week once AF arrives. I have done it once before too. I also suffered quite badly with nausea due to the Oestrogen tabs but the great thing is that with no down reg time really does pass quite quickly (until the 2WW of course). I had my transfer on CD16 and two scans on CD3 and CD12.

Thanks for starting this thread as I thought I was the only one who did it this way. Good luck with your FET and I hope it results in your BFP.

Jom x


----------

